# 2002 MLB Post-Season TV Schedule Link



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Tentative for now, but Judy Zablooski is reporting on the BIG FOX east coast feed on Saturday morning that Tuesday night there will be either the Angels/Yanks or Cards/D'backs games at 5pm PT/8pm ET on the BIG FOX.

Tentative 2002 Major League Baseball Post-Season Outlook


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Judy reported on the (shorter every week then the east coast post-game show) west coast post-game show that Tuesday's game on FOX will depend on who gets the 2nd seed in the NL playoffs. Either the Cards or D'backs. We won't know until Sunday cuz the D'backs hold a one game lead going into Sunday for the better record. If the 2 teams are tied then the Cardinals win the tie-breaker and the 1st 2 games at Busch. Also revealed on the west coast post-game show is that there are day breaks between games 1 and 2 and 3 and 4 in the Cards/D'backs series. 

Giants/Braves game 1 is in Atlanta on Wednesday.


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Twins playoff times still unofficial - By La Velle E. Neal III in Saturday's Minneapolis Star-Tribune

The Twins are waiting to announce that Games 1 and 2 of next week's American League Division series will start at 3 p.m. Twin Cities time, but official word had yet to come from Major League Baseball.

Twins officials have confirmed that the 3 p.m. time was all but assured. And the club has begun arranging its travel plans around that time.

The Twins would open their first-round series at 3 p.m. on Tuesday at Oakland, followed by Game 2 at the same time Wednesday. The Twins would play host to Oakland in Game 3 at 3 p.m. Friday, then noon on Saturday for Game 4, if needed.

There was concern that the Twins would play Games 1 and 2 at 10 p.m. Twin Cities time.

"I do care about the times for the fans of Minnesota," manager Ron Gardenhire said. "It's very important that they don't have to stay up late to watch baseball."


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Just thinking out loud......

We know Jeanne said that they are waiting for an outcome of the Cards/D'backs to see where that's played first to decide Tuesday's schedule. We know the Twins play at 1:00 most likely. 

If the D'Backs win the 2nd spot then they play at night in Phoenix on Tuesday pushing the Angels/Yankees to 10:00. A's/Twins at 1 and the Cards/D'backs at 5. You can't have a game in Phoenix start at 10:00am MST. This would stink bigtime!!!! 

If the Cardinals win the 2nd spot then they play at 10:00am in St. Louis on Tuesday. 12:00pm CT. Twins at 1:00 and the Yankees at 5. 

That must be what FOX is waiting for to happen??.........

Moral is root for the Cardinals and have the D'backs lose or else lots of people call in sick on Tuesday!


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

A's & Braves times officially set for games 1 and 2. Angels look to be in primetime at least for game 2. Game 1 looks like it's headed for daytime unless there are 2 games at night.

Same link as above


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Tuesday schedule: 
A's/Twins at 1:00pm PT on ABC Family. 
Angels/Yankees at 5:00pm PT on FOX 
Cards/D'Backs at 8:00pm PT on ABC Family.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Wow the latest start time of the entire year.(Cardinals/Diamondbacks) That's 11 PM out here. Too late for an east coast viewer or a central time viewer.


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Well... It's viewing for the west coast viewer and I'm real happy for it. MLB must of gotten the Cardinals to go along with it for one game only...?

Colangelo I guess turned down a slot for a 10am MST/PDT start because that's real lousy time locally. Batting practice at 7:30am or 8:00am for a playoff game for the defending WS champs. How many people would show up for that game? 

I couldn't be an east coast sports viewer. Games are on too late. I remember seeing the Brewers/Angels playoff series in 1982 and a Larry Holmes PPV fight in 1980 and those were on real late for a kid in junior high school. MNF was on at 9 and that was bedtime at that time. When I went back to VA Beach in 1989 on vacation in college, I remember watching NBA playoff games until 1am on TNT. Yuck! I'm real happy about Tuesday. Wednesday's Angels game looks like it might be at night too. I just have to worry about Friday's game.  

Angels, A's, Braves and D'backs are my picks.
Angels, Twins, Giants and Cardinals are my wishes because you want the Angels to face the "weaker" teams further in the playoffs if they make it that far!!


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Website now updated thru Friday:

Tues:
4pm ET - Twins @ A's - Game 1 - ABC Family
8pm ET - Angels @ Yankees - Game 1 - FOX 
11pm ET - St. Louis @ Arizona - Game 1 - ABC Family

Wed:
1pm ET - San Francisco @ Atlanta - Game 1 - ABC Family
4pm ET - Twins @ A's - Game 2 - ABC Family
8pm ET - Angels @ Yankees - Game 2 - FOX

Thurs:
4pm ET - St. Louis @ Arizona - Game 2 - ABC Family 
8pm ET - San Francisco @ Atlanta - Game 2 - FOX

Fri:
4pm ET - A's @ Twins - Game 3 - ABC Family 
8pm ET - Yankees @ Angels - Game 3 - ABC Family


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

Well since Hawaii's f****d up Fox station decided to delay all playoffs games until 7pm local time this year, it will be nice to have one live game at dinner time here.


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

From the MLB website.

2002 postseason broadcast schedule

Following is the national broadcast schedule for Major League Baseball's Postseason, including the American and National League Division Series, the American and National League Championship Series and the World Series, subject to change.

FOX and ABC Family will team up to provide complete coverage of all Division Series games, while FOX will continue its postseason coverage as the exclusive network of the American and National League Champion Series and the 98th Fall Classic.

*The local over-the-air FOX affiliate in each participating club's home market will also broadcast all of ABC Family's Division Series telecasts.*

In addition to the domestic coverage provided by FOX and ABC Family, MLB International will provide independently produced worldwide coverage of the NLCS and the World Series, while ESPN Radio will provide coverage of the entire postseason.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

I wondered what that was. WAGA's listing on TitanTV.com showed the Braves game slot. It now shows on the DISH Network EPG as well.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Well this time the DirecTV EPG is up to date on ABC Family and the DISH Network EPG is not up to date. Still don't have the 11 PM ET ABC Family game listed or who is playing the 4 PM ET game.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

It's an ESPN production for ABC Family. Joe Morgan and ESPN graphics. Terrible audio. ABC Family has an alternate feed up on G11 - C20. Are they blacking out in Oakland and Minneapolis so the local FOX gets the audiance?


----------

